# GT Zaskar Carbon Pro 29er frame Singlespeed



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

I was just talking to my local bike shop about the GT Zaskar Carbon Pro 29er frame. He was telling me that it had changeable dropouts so it could be ran as a singlespeed. And that it would be available in Feb. is there any truth to that?


----------



## thefuzzbl (Jul 5, 2006)

If he is the dealer then he probably knows it best...or you could email GT?


----------



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

he's a new dealer. making his first order today.


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

About the dropouts he's not lying :


----------



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Rear Dropouts*

The reason I questioned it was because the Zaskar has had that type of dropout for a couple years, but never produced a horz dropout so it could be changed. Have you seen a picture of the single speed dropout?


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

No, no pics found yet.


----------



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

*horizontal dropouts*

Are you assuming that they have a second - singlespeed, dropout? Or have you heard/read that there will be horizontal dropouts. The reason this is a big deal to me is that I told a LBS owner/friend that I would buy one from him if they had a carbon, SS, 29er. He is saying that yes they do make that and he has only shown me the same pictures that you posted. And if they do not make one, then I would like to go ahead and buy a different Carbon 29er SS.


----------



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Come on Guys*

Come on Guys/Gals....Someone out has to have firm answer to this question!


----------



## Tolk83 (Oct 12, 2010)

Contact GT, it'd be your best way of finding out 100% for sure. If not you're going off what someone over the internet has told you. Why waste money on a frame that can't be used as SS?


----------



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

*your correct*

I've sent four e-mails to GT with no reply!


----------



## kbslow (Jan 29, 2004)

*NO Carbon 29er Single Speed for GT*

Guys I have spoke with 3 different people in the GT Tech Service dept. Even Though there is a completely replaceable rear drop out on this bike....They are NOT releasing any type of Singlespeed dropout for it, in 2011!! Sorry for the Bad News!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sad to hear it but glad you got your answer before ordering the bike! You would think that you lbs would have been making those calls for you!!!! Not sure if I would want to deal with him at this point if he is not doing his research for you and only appears to be out to sell a bike. And some of them wonder why we order via the web.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hmmmmmm anyone want to send me sample dropouts to measure? I'm sure some could be made.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sure I know a guy that could make them!!! How sweet would that be?


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Now you see!









Gallery: 2012 GT Xizang 9'r Titanium 29er - First Look - BikeRadar

Along with this, GT is coming out with 9er Xizang, in titanium with tapered headtube and disk setup. The ONLY gripe I have is that they (apparently) did not use this replaceable dropouts... Dang it!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

SWEET! Not that I have a carbon GT but it certainly opens up another option.


----------



## mtbmxer (Jun 23, 2009)

Any word on these dropouts? My LBS doesn't have any info.


----------



## kiklo (Feb 6, 2012)

And what is even more interesting. This frame is 'beltable' as the frame can be split at the upper bolt of the right dropout.
Not many 29r available with this possible. 

Why does not GT shout out about this ?

But I'm also awaiting answer from GT on the dropout.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Bolts to attach the dropout, bolts for the slider. That's a lot of metal and bolts back there.

I prefer frames with track ends or regular slider/swinging dropouts.

But it's kinda neat if they'll sell you bolt-on sliding dropouts aftermarket if you already have a GT Carbon Zaskar geared frame.


----------



## TenT (Feb 4, 2013)

Any new news on whether this frame is belt drive compatible?

I have asked 3 LBS's (all say they will come back to me... but no luck yet)
I sent GT an enquiery on their web portal - no reply
Neil from Cyclemonkey called GT - also a dead end
Gates (carbon belt drives) dont have any info on it...


Does anyone have a GT Zaskar Carbon 9er to check if the seat-stay and chain-stay are separable?


----------



## kiklo (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes they are. Mine 2011 can.


----------



## TenT (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks a million Kiklo - I assume the design hasn't changed since 2011?







(Please excuse the bad pic snapped in my LBS)


----------



## kiklo (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks the same to me.
But I'm still waiting for the adjustable dropouts to be available.


----------



## TenT (Feb 4, 2013)

*2013 GT Zaskar Carbon 9er frame*

While ordering my new GT Zaskar 9er frame at my LBS I got the sales guy to remove the dropouts and 'break the frame'...
I am going to design dropouts to suit a Rohloff IGH and Gates belt drive system, but the project will take time...
I will find an appropriate spot on the forum to post details for those interested.


----------



## zaskcarb (Feb 29, 2012)

Just a heads up with the dropouts I had my Zaskar carbon pro 29er for just over a year and the only problem I encountered was that the bolts worked themselves loose so make sure you add a drop of locktite before re assembling.

The other issue was that the nut and retainer did not tighten up enough so you may need to shave a few thou so that they tighten the frame (mine would flex substantially by hand)

Otherwise it's an awesome ride especially when flowing through the trails.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Zombie Bump
Any word on whether these ever happened?


----------



## TenT (Feb 4, 2013)

I eventually had my custom dropouts made at a local machine shop out of 7075 ally. The bike is built, but regrettably I have only had time to do two decent rides on it so far.
I got no joy out of GT during the process, but got a lot of good support from Rohloff and from Cyclemonkey... I have taken pics, but don't have them with me (to post) at the moment... Sorry.
Ps: the bike is still chain drive - I want to sort my ratios out before splashing out on belt and pulleys.
Oh - and it was not a quick process :-(
Haha, hope that helps (a little at least.)


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Just read about this, neat set up for options, but...with the added hardware, did anyone weigh the carbon frame per size? Thanks, I'm still a GT fan from over the years.


----------



## barryadam (Apr 21, 2006)

I know it's an old thread, but the most applicable I could find.

I need a parts list/schematic and drawing for the 2011 GT Zaskar Carbon 29R. I'm replacing the rear dropouts. Anyone happen to have a copy?
I need the factory torques for the dropout fasteners. The replacement dropouts came with one fastener, and I need the schematic to order the second set for the installation.

Thanks,

Barry


----------

